
Wizard Schools? - A crazy look at a new way to teach CS - Readmore
http://steve-yegge.blogspot.com/2006/07/wizard-school.html
======
Readmore
You could do the same kind of thing that yCombinator is doing now. Accept the
best and the brightest, train them for a couple years. Let them develop
products inside the school by providing them contacts, advice, etc. Then take
a percentage of the companies that make it. The students get a great education
with the chance to do something great and the school gets the chance to fund
the next wave of statups.

~~~
acgourley
Perhaps I'm wrong about this - but I don't think you could pick out a future
entrepreneur from a group of children. It's not about how bright you are -
although that helps. It's more about their work ethic, drive, what they want
from life, etc. It certainly has nothing to do with testable skills such as
mathematics, writing, or even programming ability (programming affinity is a
different matter...)

~~~
Readmore
You're not picking out future entrepreneurs per se you're just getting the
best kids. The odds are some of those kids are going to want to start their
own company and when they do you are in a perfect position to help them and
recoup some costs if it takes off. When you do find an entrepreneur it's just
the prize in the cereal box, you're still teaching the children and getting
paid to do it.

------
AurSaraf
Hello. My name is Aur Saraf.

No, this won't happen. We're drifting AWAY form that, not TOWARD it, in the
last 50 years.

And yet, a revolution in education WILL come. Some day, someone WILL figure
out that generic schools are stupid and will provide a better solution en
masse, and creating a better solution is trivial.

But there's no money in education. Why? Because it's declared government
business.

Therefore, he who will do that will sweat blood and do it just because he's so
passionate about it.

Myself, I'd rather work small - pick a few good ones, instill in them the
proper ideas and virality, so that they do the same.

Aur Saraf

------
epall
Wait, so where do I apply?

